# Best phone below Rs.4000 ???



## hari.vgl (May 19, 2009)

want a mobile below 4000....should play mp3 ringtones...that is....it must be able to  transfer mp3 ringtones from pc to mobile...


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2009)

w200...best


----------



## hari.vgl (May 20, 2009)

what about virgin mobiles????


----------



## shaunak (May 21, 2009)

w200 has USB mass storage which will make it easier to transfer files from any comp. Most other phones in this range need special software


----------



## amyieroberts (May 21, 2009)

hari.vgl said:


> what about virgin mobiles????



virgin mobile is a perfect phone. because you can purchase this phone in  reasonable price. they provides all functionality like camera bluetooth, fm and so on.


----------

